# How to deal with smell



## Niko (Jul 29, 2013)

My mom is extremely sensitive to smell, and even the slightest odor can make her feel sick. I convinced her to let me get a bird, only by guarenteeing 2 cage cleanings a day, getting a seed guard, buying an air filter with an odor remover and a bag of odor rocks, and keeping the cage in my room. Is there ANYTHING else I can do to help with the smell? I'm just trying to prepare the best I can so I can keep the bird and my mom happy! Thanks for reading


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

In my opinion, cockatiels themselves smell sweet (like sweet dust), their poop doesn't smell at all, and their food may smell a little. Hopefully odor won't be an issue at all with your mom.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Birds don't smell at all really...the only time I can smell my birds at all is if I go and stick my nose on them. And even then, it's a pretty faint smell. After a shower, they do smell like wet dog though! :lol: So I'd make sure to do that when your mom is out of the house for a while.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

moonchild said:


> After a shower, they do smell like wet dog though! :lol: So I'd make sure to do that when your mom is out of the house for a while.


Agreed! 
I call it then wet bird that thinks its a dog smell


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

As was said, a cockatiel doesn't smell. If there is a foul odor, it's usually a sign of sickness or some health concern. And the faint smell they do have, I think smells nice. Kind of powdery, but you have to have your nose pretty close to the tiel to smell it.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Get an English Budgie, they don't have a natural dander smell like a cockatiel does and they are just as fun


----------



## treycie (Aug 12, 2013)

I showered my 2 tiels today and yupp that dog smell was there haha luckily hubby wasnt home!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

When they're in breeding mode or early in the morning sometimes after holding their poop so long that can smell pretty bad.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't smell anything bad on my birds. Their poo doesn't smell, unlike cats or dogs. There may be some smell from the seeds, but that is a good smell and not a bad odor


----------



## Niko (Jul 29, 2013)

I tell her all this and she is just barely convinced. I've done all I can to prepare, we will see how it goes! Thanks


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just remember that air fresheners and sprays and plug-ins are dangerous to birds and can kill a bird, so its best to not use them


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

As everyone has said, I think they smell good! 
Kiwi has a sweet smell to her feathers and breath, but after she eats she will smell like her food for a while. :lol:
Make sure to look into air filters without any ionizers or ozone in them. Those can be fatal. The ionizers are just like air fresheners and candles to cockatiels. Best to get one either without an ionizer or one with the option to turn it off.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

You can turn it off on mine but on reading up when i bought it i was lead to believe the ozone is the dangerous one as it gives out fumes, the ironizer just negatively charges the particles so that they are drawn easier to the machine (it has nothing to do with smell or fumes). I have changed my air filter for a much more powerful one recently but in over 6months use my birds are fine and hatching chicks. I never had ironizer on ALL the time but I'd put it on for 'dusty' days.

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------

